

Stop Loading Stylesheets And Javascript In WordPress - paulund
http://www.paulund.co.uk/remove-loading-stylesheets-and-javascript-in-wordpress

======
envex
I'm not sure if I just misunderstood the post, but wouldn't a more suitable
title be "How to stop loading stylesheets and javascript files in WordPress"?

The current title makes it seem like we shouldn't load any of the those types
of files at all.

